# Titan HEA tips



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone try the titan HEA tips?






That's amazing for only 1000psi. Near the end he mentions that someone else had trouble with cheap paint.

Titans non-pro line of sprayers is now 1600psi max.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup. 

Only thing is, if you don't select the right tip, you won't get it to 1,000 psi without issues.


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Yup.
> 
> Only thing is, if you don't select the right tip, you won't get it to 1,000 psi without issues.


What do you mean?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

miket said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk




What WC is saying is material will only flow at 1000 psi if Viscosity of product
is compatible with orifice size.

To thick it just can't flow at gpm
rated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good call 702robladd.

That's exactly what I'm saying. You have to go on the higher end of the orfice size for it to work correctly. Not as extreme as the Graco tips, which in my opinion now suck FFLP*. I'll post more of a review in my thread I started awhile back. Going to try and get some action shots tomorrow.


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Good call 702robladd.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm saying. You have to go on the higher end of the orfice size for it to work correctly. Not as extreme as the Graco tips, which in my opinion now suck FFLP*. I'll post more of a review in my thread I started awhile back. Going to try and get some action shots tomorrow.


Graco LPFF chart is 2000psi like a normal tip! 1000psi should be about 70% of the gpm. (sqrt1/2psi) which would make a 520 like a 517.

Titan Hea chart doesn't say what psi its at. I hope that it's measured at lower pressure and that the tips are oversized to match.

Biggest tr1 hea is 519 and 619.
Biggest controlmax hea is 517.
Controlmax uses a different guard than normal and is half price, $20 instead of $40,wonder if there is any other difference?

A suppose a fun overspray comparison vid would be a 1225 vs 2 hea 519 on a double tip extension like https://m.ebay.com/itm/Professional...sion-Pole-Double-Nozzle-Head-New/252929885913

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

I will say that a lot of work went into sizing the tips correctly. The claim is that (for example) if you are using a regular high pressure 517 tip, you can simply remove it, put in the HEA 517 tip, lower your pressure and still spray at the same speed. The Titan HEA tips are NOT fine finish tips, they are for high production.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Chad_C said:


> I will say that a lot of work went into sizing the tips correctly. The claim is that (for example) if you are using a regular high pressure 517 tip, you can simply remove it, put in the HEA 517 tip, lower your pressure and still spray at the same speed. The Titan HEA tips are NOT fine finish tips, they are for high production.


That logic doesn't fly!! If you were using the same tip at half the pressure then half the amount of material would be coming out of the tip. If you look at any manufacturer tip flow chart, and they are all pretty equal because its just math. The tip size determines the flow rate based on 2000psi A higher pressure pushes more material out of a hole in a given rate of time.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> That logic doesn't fly!! If you were using the same tip at half the pressure then half the amount of material would be coming out of the tip. If you look at any manufacturer tip flow chart, and they are all pretty equal because its just math. The tip size determines the flow rate based on 2000psi A higher pressure pushes more material out of a hole in a given rate of time.


The way that the HEA tips are engineered is different. There are actually two tip orifices in there. They are not the same tip at half the pressure.
The Titan HEA tips are engineered to spray with the same flow rate and production rate at 1000 as a higher pressure tips that spray at 2,000 psi.
So if you are using a normal 515 tip, you can change to a Titan HEA 515 tip, lower your pressure to around 1,000 psi (at the gun) and get the same production rate.
There are several differences in the Titan HEA tips (production tip) and the Graco FFLP (fine finish tip)
Fine finish tips are for just that, and they are meant for slower production rates and spraying at lower pressure. The Titan Fine Finish tips (purple ones) also spray at lower pressure than normal tips, this is not a new thing. 

When you are painting walls, ceilings, fences, etc you want to have a faster production rate. The Titan HEA tip will give you the same production rate as a normal Rac5, SC6+ or red TR-1 tip. The benefits of the HEA tips are: much less overspray, less pump wear, and longer tip life. 

Check out the Idahos Painter's experience with this tip. They used one in the "how to paint a fence" episode.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

A Titan rep was telling me that the HEA tips are single orifice and the Graco FFLP are a double orifice. So the Titan tips are really just low pressure versions of standard tips and the Graco are low pressure versions of standard fine finish tips.

I also talked with a Graco rep about the FFLP tips and he was pushing them for exterior spraying. He said that by reducing the pressure you're increasing the transfer efficiency. His claim is less overspray, which gives you a higher coverage rate per gallon when using these tips. The Titan rep was also making similar claims with the HEA tips.

Hope that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried the Titan HEA 311 spraying gutters. I started at 1000 psi then raised the pressure until no tails. It sucked!! It literally put on half the material that a normal 311 would have, but there was very little bounceback. After about 10 gallons of spraying with the HEA311 it sprays just like a normal 311 and needs just over 2000 psi to atomize correctly. So I really don't see how they save you any money. Don't be an idiot and turn your sprayer to 3200 psi and you will save a ton right there. When I worked in stores I was amazed at how many painters only used their sprayers at full pressure, no matter the material.


----------

